

History of Gawker - sdpurtill
http://www.nplusonemag.com/?q=gawker-2002-2007

======
sdpurtill
Very interesting read if you have the time :)

The best part is of the article is how Denton turned his biggest competitors
into his heaviest source of traffic by writing trash about reporters and
scandals at the big publishing houses in NYC.

